# [email protected] on air?



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Is it doable? Can't find much on E8500 OC that specifies whether it was on air or liquid.

Mine is plugging along happy and stable at 3.87Ghz on air (~33c idle, ~52c Orthos loaded). I would think I would have some headroom....yet when I try I either get a BSoD or failure to boot situation.

Yes, I'm pretty noobish on OCing, but I still think I should be able to get "a bit more" out of this processor.

System specs over yonder.

<----


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

I've seen people with a e8400 at 4Ghz on air, cant be that different. You might want to go to water cooling for that extra oomph!

Try lowering your Memory clock when OC'ing your CPU.

Burrell


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

These can go as far as 4.3ghz on air that i have seen, what voltage are you currently running at?


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Been on the road a few days, so just now getting back to this.

Honestly do not want to drop RAM at all for a bit more processor. I MMO and Render a lot, RAM > all. So if that's the option, then I think 3.87 is gravy.

As far as voltage, it's honestly hard to tell due to stepping (don't wanna dig back into bios right this second), but I believe it was 1.3x with multiplier of 8.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Ssrogg said:


> Been on the road a few days, so just now getting back to this.
> 
> Honestly do not want to drop RAM at all for a bit more processor. I MMO and Render a lot, RAM > all. So if that's the option, then I think 3.87 is gravy.
> 
> ...


The idea is to drop the ram down a notch so when you up the FSB it doesnt Oc the ram as far. With my E5200 i could only post at 2.9ghz with the ram clocked at 800mhz Oced to 1000mhz. Dropped it down to 667 and now its happy at 3.75ghz with the same ram Oc of a 1000mhz. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol yes, the answer is a definate yes... Ran my E8400 at 1.56 volt and it was close/over 4.6ghz... 4.4ghz at 1.46v


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

KharnakIHazWoW said:


> Lol yes, the answer is a definate yes... Ran my E8400 at 1.56 volt and it was close/over 4.6ghz... 4.4ghz at 1.46v


WOW! 

Are you sure? What are your temps like? Can you give a CPUID Screenshot?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I would love to see this, otherwise i wave the bs flag.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

I have no validations but i sold my entire desktop preconfigured with a 4.2ghz overclock at around the 1.4 volts, 50* degrees max at load
Thermalright ultra 120 extreme with 2x 80cfm xigmatek fans, dont know the details.. but Seriously, the e8400 is a NICE overclocker, no doubt. just google and you will see that it can be done easily... 

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/5871/1/

http://www.octeamdenmark.com/forums/mainstream-overclocking/[email protected]

Even a danish team..

I did my 4.6ghz overclock on a DFI P45 T2RS Blood Iron (insane overclocking board)
Temps was over 70 at 4.6ghz iirc
but 4.4 was max 65 at load (barely got to 61)
oh and OCZ HPC Reaper ram (i dont even remember mhz?? so long time ago)


----------



## OCTeamDenmark (Mar 20, 2010)

KharnakIHazWoW said:


> http://www.octeamdenmark.com/forums/mainstream-overclocking/[email protected]
> 
> Even a danish team..


Just found a incomming link and I have never used this site before 
Dont take offence or see me as an agressor/troll. 
Just wanted to point out that Denmark as a nation is ranked as nr 20 in the world 

http://hwbot.org/community/country/denmark

I would like to point out that OCTeamDenmark is accualy the 31 best online community in the world 
Worldwide Rank: #31 of 1089


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have my e64000 at 4GHz at 1.18. I am not sure how you got it to run at 4.4 with 1.46v since the max voltage is 1.3


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> I have my e64000 at 4GHz at 1.18. I am not sure how you got it to run at 4.4 with 1.46v since the max voltage is 1.3


Hehe max voltage depends on motherboard, i had the options to give my E8400 from 0.5 volt to 1.8 volt total  




OCTeamDenmark said:


> Just found a incomming link and I have never used this site before
> Dont take offence or see me as an agressor/troll.
> Just wanted to point out that Denmark as a nation is ranked as nr 20 in the world
> 
> ...


I was just using your site to proof that overclocking a E8400 to extremes was very possible.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow...haven't got to this in a few weeks (work been super busy). My little thread took on a life of its own!

Good to know, and thank you. Will try and get a chance to tweak with things a bit again soon.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Ssrogg said:


> Wow...haven't got to this in a few weeks (work been super busy). My little thread took on a life of its own!
> 
> Good to know, and thank you. Will try and get a chance to tweak with things a bit again soon.


Have fun getting it to 4.5 ghz  Should be very possible... Dont be afraid to give it 1.5-1.6volts if NEEDED. Doesnt hurt it that bad if you have proper cooling... At least i hear lots of stories about it not being true - but do as you wish, my guess is its just a matter of luck. Mine survived close to 1.7 volts for a few days and 85 degrees, put it back to 1.45 volts cos that was stable heh


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is very easy to document that you have your E8400 CPU clocked to that speed. Simply use CPU-Z and post the image. :grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

easy to overclock it to 4 here's my settings to give you a guide

FSB 443
VCORE 1.18
RAM voltage manufacturers setting
ram timmings set manually
C1E and Intel speedstep disabled


----------

